# "Gamingstuhl" zu hoch :-(



## Winnie (2. Februar 2016)

Hallo Leute,

habe gerade ein Paket von DPD in Besitz genommen und bin jetzt "stolzer" Besitzer eines relativ günstigen Gamingstuhls/Bürostuhls. Bei mir ist es nach langer überlegung ein HJH Office Indy geworden. Zu finden hier:

Gaming Stuhl / Bürostuhl Sportsitz Kunstleder INDY schwarz hjh OFFICE
Nach erfolgreichem und eigentlich einfachen Aufbau jetzt aber die Ernüchterung  Die Sitzhöhe ist schon ordentlich hoch. Auf der tiefsten Einstellung des Dämpfers komme ich gerade so mit den Fußspitzen auf den Boden (Bin selbst 1,76 groß hab aber relativ kurze Beine). Unter meinen Tisch, einen regulären Schreibtisch mit Tastaturauszug (den ich allerdings als Halter für mein Grafiktablet nutze) komm ich nicht drunter, da bleibe ich mit den Oberschenkeln hängen. Die Schreibtischplatte selbst ist 70cm vom Boden weg was bedeuted dass ich mich nach vorne buckeln muss um an Maus und Tastatur zu kommen. Kann ja auch nicht Sinn der Sache sein. Maus und Tastatur könnte ich zwar soweit zu mir ziehen dass ich aufrecht sitzen kann, aber dann fehlt mir die Auflage für die Unterarme, die hätte ich gerne weils mir sonst in Schultern und Nacken zieht.

Kann mir jemand vielleicht bestätigen dass das bei Gamingstühlen "normal" ist? Gäbe es eine Möglichkeit tiefer zu kommen? Zusammengebaut ist alles ordnungsgemäß. Die gemessene Sitzhöhe ist ca. 56 cm in der Mitte der Sitzfläche. Also genau wie im Shop angegeben . Der Stuhl ist wirklich sehr bequem, da bin ich sehr zufrieden. Sieht das denn  bei anderen Herstellern anders aus (AKRacing, DXRacer und Konsorten? Kommt man da tiefer runter? Mein alter 50€ Bürostuhl hatte in der tiefsten Einstellung 44cm anzubieten. Das war fast perfekt auch wenn dann die Federung verschwunden war.

MfG
Winnie


----------



## -Shorty- (2. Februar 2016)

Mal ne Frage, wenn du die gesuchte Sitzhöhe exakt weißt und die anderen Hersteller kennst, warum schaust du nicht einfach selbst mal nach? 

Und du solltest den Stuhl zurückschicken wenn du bereits nach kurzer Zeit Beschwerden durchs Sitzen bekommst. Damit schädigst du dich stärker als der Stuhl cool sein kann...

Letzte Möglichkeit, bei Hersteller DEINES Stuhls nachfragen ob es Möglichkeiten gibt den tiefer zu bekommen, denke da an kleinere Rollen oder ein anderes Fußkreuz, womit man noch ein paar Zentimeter gut machen könnte.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Februar 2016)

Schau doch bei dem Dealer nach, dort haben die diversen Modelle ja ganz unterschiedliche Sitzhöhen. Mein Sessel geht ca von 44 - 50 cm in der oberen Einstellung ist er gerade bei ungefähr gleicher Größe gemütlich. An den Rollen ist nix zu holen allerhöchstens ein Tausch des " Standrohres " würde einen Unterschied machen. Ich hatte schon vieles an Sesseln und konnte allen wo ich es probierte die Teile untereinander tauschen. Warum schaut man im Vorfeld nicht genau nach und macht mal eine provisorische Probe der Sitzhöhe wo die ja dort überall angegeben ist?

Im Zweifel zurück zum Händler und ein passendes Modell suchen was von der Sitzhöhe um die 40 - 50 cm bietet oder du kaufst noch ein Fußbänkchen


----------



## -Shorty- (2. Februar 2016)

Das lohnt erst bei der eigenen Kohle.


----------



## cryon1c (2. Februar 2016)

Das ist bei denen normal und gewollt! Die höhe ist genau richtig damit man seine Beine nicht kilometerweise unter den Tisch schieben muss. Das Problem ist wohl der Tisch mit der zusätzlichen Tastaturablage unten - da passen auch normale Bürostühle kaum drunter. 
Ich nutze einen Ikea-Tisch (zum einen wegen 3 Monitoren die nicht auf kurze Tische passen, zum anderen eben wegen der Höhenverstellung - die Beine lassen sich einschrauben), das ist die einfachste und günstigste Lösung. Den Sessel würde ich behalten und nen guten Tisch + Tablethalterung holen, das lohnt sich. 
P.S. das ist mein Tisch (bzw die kleine Version davon, meiner ist knappe 2m breit):
GALANT Schreibtisch - IKEA
Günstig, aber tut was er soll. Umzug hat er auch überlebt. So als Tipp für die Lösung des Problems 

Und nein, alle anderen wie Maxnomic, Vertagear, AKracing, DXracer schießmichtot - die sind alle so hoch bzw legen noch n paar cm druff. Die Füße kommen aufs Drehkreuz, nicht aufn Boden (wenn man selbst etwas zu kurz gewachsen ist), die Sitzhöhe ist optimal.


----------



## Winnie (2. Februar 2016)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Das lohnt erst bei der eigenen Kohle.


 Konkretisier das mal bitte...das würde mich jetzt interessieren.

Ich gebe zu, ich habe bei der Bestellung einen Fehler gemacht. Der Sitz wird dort in mehreren Varianten angeboten. Ich habe mich für die dezenteste Entschieden (schlicht schwarz und vor allem ohne Gurtdurchführungen, für was auch immer man die brauchen sollte). Leider habe ich nicht aufgepasst was in der Beschreibung steht, bin eben davon ausgegangen dass es nur verschiedene "Designs" sind. Nur hat eben jener Stuhl ausgerechnet eine extra-lange Gasdruckfeder, die anderen nicht. Wurde auch gerade vom Shop darauf aufmerksam gemacht. Der Stuhl wird anstandslos zurückgenommen und ich bekomme einen anderen, der dann von der Sitzhöhe deutlich niedriger ist.

@cryon1c: Danke für den Tip. Nächstes Investment wird ebenfalls ein IKEA-Setup. LINNMON in 200x60cm. Wenn der Tisch breit genug ist kann das Grafiktablet auf den Tisch, das geht im Moment eben leider nicht. Der Kamerad hier hat nur 130cm zu bieten. 3 Montiore hab ich auch, die hängen allerdings via VESA-Halterung am Wandsockel vor dem Tisch.


----------



## -Shorty- (2. Februar 2016)

Kein Problem, steh dazu das sich dein Text für mich danach liest als ob für dich zumindest der finanzielle Part weniger interessiert. Bei kostenintensiven Bestellungen neigt man ja doch dazu alles noch mal zu prüfen usw.

Spreche da sogar von meiner eigenen "Stuhlbestellung" jenseits der 300€.

Aber am Ende ist doch schon mal eine Super Lösung für dein Problem parat.

Lustig ist es ja schon, dass du ausgerechnet die lange Feder bestellt und bekommen hast. Nun wirds ja noch alles gut.


----------



## Winnie (2. Februar 2016)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Kein Problem, steh dazu das sich dein Text für mich danach liest als ob für dich zumindest der finanzielle Part weniger interessiert. Bei kostenintensiven Bestellungen neigt man ja doch dazu alles noch mal zu prüfen usw.



Also Mutti und Papi zahlen mir schon lange nix mehr, das hat sich schon seit einigen Jahren erledigt. Ich muss aber zugeben dass ich die Bestellung für 200€ jetzt nicht als unglaublich kostenintensiv empfunden habe. Ob das jetzt gut oder schlecht ist...da tu ich mich selber schwer das zu beurteilen. Vermutlich hab ich deswegen auch nicht nochmal auf die genaue Artikelbeschreibung geachtet, zumal ich ja, wie oben erwähnt, davon ausgegangen bin dass es lediglich unterschiedliche Designs sind. So als Vergleich: Im Büro sitze ich in einem Grammer GLOBELine 8. Extrem toller Stuhl, allerdings schlägt der in der Ausstattung mit gut dem fünffachen zu Buche. Das muss dann daheim wirklich nicht sein, im Büro sponsort der Arbeitgeber mit seinen eigenen Produkten, dürfte klar sein.

Aber du sagst es, eine Lösung ist gefunden. Und für die Order an sich hab ich mir selber schon einen Knock auf den Kopf gegeben.


----------



## MF13 (2. Februar 2016)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Und nein, alle anderen wie Maxnomic, Vertagear, AKracing, DXracer schießmichtot - die sind alle so hoch bzw legen noch n paar cm druff. Die Füße kommen aufs Drehkreuz, nicht aufn Boden (wenn man selbst etwas zu kurz gewachsen ist), die Sitzhöhe ist optimal.



Also mein Maxnomic Dominator geht tiefer runter als 56cm, nämlich bis auf 47cm.


----------



## -Shorty- (2. Februar 2016)

Macht ja nix, der Himmel ist blau.


----------



## cryon1c (3. Februar 2016)

MF13 schrieb:


> Also mein Maxnomic Dominator geht tiefer runter als 56cm, nämlich bis auf 47cm.



Die Modelle die ich unter meinem Popo hatte (die mit verlängertem Gaslift, da ich kein Zwerg bin und meine Kumpels fast alle wanderne Strommasten sind), waren alle sehr hoch verglichen mit den üblichen Verdächtigen im Möbelhaus.
Ich mag die aber genauso, mit 47cm müsste man schon die Beine zusammenfalten damit das noch i-wie geht >.<


----------

